# Need TCR Comp Headset Schematic Please!



## gvdgamer (Aug 15, 2004)

I just purchased a TCR Comp '04 frame & fork today and am going to build it up asap but I am stuck with regard to the headset. Does anyone have a link to a schematic for the integrated headset? I couldn't find it on FSA's website nor Giant's. It has many more parts than I've ever seen for a headset so I just want to make sure I get it right.

Thanks in advance for your help!
-Greg


----------



## litesp (Nov 4, 2002)

I have it laying around somewhere. I'll scan it to a picture for you. It's actually pretty simple. The first thing is to install the fork compression plug. You'll have to loosen the 2-piece plug with an 8mm hex key so that the plug just slides into the steer tube. Tighten the top cap until the plug wedges securely into the steer tube. The top cap adds about 1mm to the steer tube length - so take that into account before cutting.

To assemble the headset pieces for measuring before cutting the steer tube, you should have 5 separate items and 2 bearings - (1) compression fit split cone fork race, (2) split ring upper and lower bearing cups, (1) top bearing gasket, (1) upper bearing cone/cap with seal. 
1. Fully seat the fork cone onto the steer tube. 
2. Slide the bearing cups (w/ chamfer away from frame) into the upper and lower ends of the head tube.
3. Lightly grease the bearing cups and drop the bearings into the cups ( chamfer towards frame).
4. Install the fork through the bearings.
5. Slide bearing gasket onto steer tube to contact upper bearing.
6. Slide upper bearing cone onto steer tube.
7. Add spacers and stem to steer tube.
8. Mark top of steer tube for cutting.
9. Cut steer tube 2-3mm below the mark.
10. Install stem cap and adjust headset.


----------



## litesp (Nov 4, 2002)

Here is a scan of the drawing that came with the frameset.


----------

